# Vermont Castings converion kit



## DIanna (Feb 22, 2016)

I purchased a Vermont Castings 2600 from Craig's List. It was referred to as a propane stove, but when I tried to install it, I learned that it was Natural Gas. I got a conversion kit, but they sent the wrong one. So now I have taken the natural gas part off, but don't have a propane conversion to replace it. I have found dead ends in finding the correct replacement. I am willing to retrofit other parts if necessary to get this thing running on lp. Any ideas?


----------



## barmstrong2 (Feb 22, 2016)

They don't have the correct kit to convert NAT-LP where you got the wrong kit?


----------



## DIanna (Feb 22, 2016)

barmstrong2 said:


> They don't have the correct kit to convert NAT-LP where you got the wrong kit?


No, apparently, they don't make the part any more, so I'm looking for more creative ideas or some aftermarket part. It sounds as though this is a commonly requested part so I assume other people in a similar predicament have had to come up with solutions. The part number is Vermont Castings 5093.


----------



## Tech Guru (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, it may seem to be commonly requested due to the fact several of these models bounce around on the buy and sell websites, and people who find out they can't convert them just put them back up and start the roundabout up all over again.  It is a product that's been discontinued for nearly 20 years (produced from about 1994 until 1997), and it is a B Vent unit (meaning it needs a chimney), and more people these days prefer the ease of a Direct Vent installation.  Many of the internal parts are no longer available as well. IMO Your efforts are probably best put towards finding someone who can use it in Nat Gas.


----------



## mucmadl (Apr 7, 2016)

Tech Guru said:


> Well, it may seem to be commonly requested due to the fact several of these models bounce around on the buy and sell websites, and people who find out they can't convert them just put them back up and start the roundabout up all over again.  It is a product that's been discontinued for nearly 20 years (produced from about 1994 until 1997), and it is a B Vent unit (meaning it needs a chimney), and more people these days prefer the ease of a Direct Vent installation.  Many of the internal parts are no longer available as well. IMO Your efforts are probably best put towards finding someone who can use it in Nat Gas.



Yikes, that sounds like me. I just acquired a natural gas Radiance,  it was in use for a long while. I figured it could be converted to LP. The Radiance ceramic burner part #5063 is not easily to be found either, I gather...????


----------

